# Is £370 enough to make croc cage?



## Repti_lover (Jan 19, 2008)

As the title suggests?

I have wanted one of the dwarf caiman species since i was tiny lol, really want toi start getting the enclosure up and running.

Also assuming i get a baby what are the cage requirements, i googled and googled more but cant find much caiman enclosure info atoll 

Thanks


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi again, :lol2:

considering you would have to have a encloser big enough for a adult, which im guessing is pretty big, then you have to have some sort of heating for water i think ... basically i think a encloser for a baby would only cost around £400 but for a adult spacious encloser then it may cost abit more. 

I think you should wait for the more experienced keepers to tell you :whistling2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

yep, its plenty IF you shop around. If i remember right Fangsy has his in a 6ft fish tank, if you look around hard enough you'll be able to pick one up dirt cheap or free. Same with anything else really


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

definately not enough for a adults tank, but a cheap setup for a tiny croc then yes, im not sure how it works for crocs but with snakes the room has to be escape proof away from living area and the costs all add up, cost me £1500-2000 to set up my room and vivs and pay for license and insurance.


----------



## Repti_lover (Jan 19, 2008)

Meko said:


> yep, its plenty IF you shop around. If i remember right Fangsy has his in a 6ft fish tank, if you look around hard enough you'll be able to pick one up dirt cheap or free. Same with anything else really


Wow thats cool that, i thought they needed like basically a room to live in lol, a fish tank!!! I am sure i could manage to get one of them.

Do u keep a croc? If so u got any tips 4 me?


----------



## Repti_lover (Jan 19, 2008)

SiUK said:


> definately not enough for a adults tank, but a cheap setup for a tiny croc then yes, im not sure how it works for crocs but with snakes the room has to be escape proof away from living area and the costs all add up, cost me £1500-2000 to set up my room and vivs and pay for license and insurance.


Holy :censor: lol like my sig says "have to win lottery 1st" lol i guess thats very true, but as a start what u think i could do with £370? also u couldnt post a pic of your setup could u? i love pics 

Thanks, Fraser


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

my setup is for snakes, though, so it differs to what you would need for a croc I can still post pics of the room if you want though.


----------



## Repti_lover (Jan 19, 2008)

Reptilover said:


> Hi again, :lol2:
> 
> considering you would have to have a encloser big enough for a adult, which im guessing is pretty big, then you have to have some sort of heating for water i think ... basically i think a encloser for a baby would only cost around £400 but for a adult spacious encloser then it may cost abit more.
> 
> I think you should wait for the more experienced keepers to tell you :whistling2:


Thanks 4 reply, im trying to think who is stalkin who here :yeahright: But like u said, u were here before me haha


----------



## Repti_lover (Jan 19, 2008)

SiUK said:


> my setup is for snakes, though, so it differs to what you would need for a croc I can still post pics of the room if you want though.


Sure that be very cool of u 

Thanks


----------



## Repti_lover (Jan 19, 2008)

No pics for me siuk?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

This is Fangsy's 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/dwa-species/99628-my-caiman-setup.html


----------



## Repti_lover (Jan 19, 2008)

Meko said:


> This is Fangsy's
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/dwa-species/99628-my-caiman-setup.html


Aww wow awsome , thanks for that i like it


----------



## Viper (May 10, 2008)

£370 way off, the aquarium alone with 10mm glass will cost you well over £400 for a 6ft (which may hold it for 2 years dependant on sex), add that to the fact that it needs to be secure.

Then you need everything for it, heating, lighting etc.

Even for a 6ft all told would be around £800-£900 if you do things properly !!


----------



## Repti_lover (Jan 19, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> £370 way off, the aquarium alone with 10mm glass will cost you well over £400 for a 6ft (which may hold it for 2 years dependant on sex), add that to the fact that it needs to be secure.
> 
> Then you need everything for it, heating, lighting etc.
> 
> Even for a 6ft all told would be around £800-£900 if you do things properly !!


Ok, i knew it would cost allot and take time but now i know whats required i will be patient and at least that way i will have it done correctly. 


Many thanks.


----------



## Viper (May 10, 2008)

Repti_lover said:


> Ok, i knew it would cost allot and take time but now i know whats required i will be patient and at least that way i will have it done correctly.
> 
> 
> Many thanks.


Where have you tried to get information from ??


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

you gotta remember the other costs though setting up the room and paying for the license and insurance isnt cheap at all.


----------



## Viper (May 10, 2008)

SiUK said:


> you gotta remember the other costs though setting up the room and paying for the license and insurance isnt cheap at all.


Dependant on council, your looking at around £1500 (if not more) for everything thats without the license, which can range from £20 to well over £2000 !


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Luckily I have had my tank for 6 yrs , it was a Marine tank before I went for the Caiman.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Dependant on council, your looking at around £1500 (if not more) for everything thats without the license, which can range from £20 to well over £2000 !


I was lucky with mine, £95 and they havnt billed me for the vets inspection yet:whistling2:


----------



## Viper (May 10, 2008)

fangsy said:


> Luckily I have had my tank for 6 yrs , it was a Marine tank before I went for the Caiman.


How much did everything cost you, with license etc if you dont mind me asking, im sure i read on another forum you only pay around £25 for your DWA !!


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Personally I feel quite confident that I could get a starter size 6 x 2 x 2 tank and the required lighting / heating for around £400 BUT the DWA license for my county is more than that per year - and that's before the vet fee and the insurance.

I also know someone who set up a shed quite cheaply, the shed is fully insulated and fully heated (and full security), with very large ponds inside (we're talking 4 foot deep 8 x 8 across style ponds), for his adult crocs (not dwarfs mind you), and he set up 2 different enclosures for his m / f crocs for less than £2k because he did it all himself and shopped around over a couple of years - and we're talking pretty massive setups.


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Yea , £25 DWA, and I think the licence is £180 , the tank 6 yrs ago cost £500 , and I spose the setup in it now cost approx £100 - £150 ...

But when its gets bigger , thats a whole different ballgame !


----------



## Viper (May 10, 2008)

That should be fun, converting the garage etc !!

You thinking something along the line of jerrys adult setup ??

You guys are lucky with your DWA in york it costs £450 + could be worse i suppose !!


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Almost £600 here in Cardiff... at least I'm not 20 mins away in newport where it's a few thousand!


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> You thinking something along the line of jerrys adult setup ??


Im really not sure yet .....


----------



## Viper (May 10, 2008)

fangsy said:


> Im really not sure yet .....


Suppose you got plenty of time to consider.

Mind you the amount of time it will take to setup, could be here sooner than expected !!


----------



## gargoyle1980 (Dec 4, 2006)

There is a nice caiman enclosure feature in the latest issue of Reptiles magazine. It goes through building and planning etc.


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

gargoyle1980 said:


> There is a nice caiman enclosure feature in the latest issue of Reptiles magazine. It goes through building and planning etc.


Scan it in , post it up , LOL


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Jerrys set up is impressive, it looks really good, its hard to judge the dimensions of the room though.


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

SiUK said:


> Jerrys set up is impressive, it looks really good, its hard to judge the dimensions of the room though.


I havnt seen his yet ....


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

fangsy said:


> Scan it in , post it up , LOL


 
I already have the pics on my comp, hang on and il post them


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

£130 licence, 350 insurance, vets fees.

I'd want a minimum of 3-500 quid for a caiman setup and that assuming I get a free or very cheap setup (ie i'd wait and wait for one to come along) and that would hold it for 18 months to 2 and a half years depending on sex and size etc


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

sorry its pretty crap pic actually but my scanner isnt working


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

Does it say how much that set-up cost?


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Looks lovely .....


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/dwa-species/102363-i-have-finally-finnished-caiman.html

Have a look on page 5.

Rob.


----------



## Repti_lover (Jan 19, 2008)

By the way guys i have the exact website for the pics discussed above - 

Google Image Result for http://lonn.org/ragnar/crocodile-cage/krokbur22.jpg

Enjoy, i did 

Fraser


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Absolutely amazing , not much else you can say ....



Repti_lover said:


> By the way guys i have the exact website for the pics discussed above -
> 
> Google Image Result for http://lonn.org/ragnar/crocodile-cage/krokbur22.jpg
> 
> ...


----------



## iangreentree (Nov 5, 2007)

*Is £370 enough to make croc cage*

what a great read what can you say 1st class :no1:


----------

